# Mint Springs Distilling



## fer_de_lance (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello All,
       I just picked up the Mint Springs Whiskey jug at the Indianapolis Club's first show.The seller said it came from a privy in Evansville. I thought it would go well with the sealed bottle and shot glasses from the same distillery.
        Mint Springs Distillery
        217 Fulton Ave
         Evansville,Ind
       1908-1918


----------



## fer_de_lance (Sep 23, 2013)

Bottle seal


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 23, 2013)

That is a really fine collection.  I love the full bottle.  I guess signage and a corkscrew are next.

 Scott


----------



## epackage (Sep 23, 2013)

Fantastic grouping to have, well done...


----------



## glassgopher721 (Sep 28, 2013)

I was wondering what that bottle was. I dug a broken one a week ago. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kor (Sep 28, 2013)

That makes a nice display.


----------

